# I have a shop and supplies in San Diego, but I'd love to hire someone for some hands on training



## The Carlwood (Apr 9, 2012)

So I have a fully set up shop, and all water based supplies, but I'm having a tough time with the learning curve. 

I have my own brand, that is primarily the reason for putting together the shop, but some of the 3 and 4 color designs are really throwing me. I'd love to hire someone local, maybe $50 for 4 or 5 hours of your time one day a week or so? 

Please PM me know if you might be interested!


----------

